# magnesium and zinc???



## binx005 (Jun 14, 2006)

My dad told me that Maganesium and Zinc can be good for lessening anxiety. Is this true? But i also read that only certain kinds of magnesium are good and that other kinds can make it worse? Which kind of magnesium should i take?


----------



## jjbnum3 (Nov 12, 2003)

From what I been reading a deficiency in magnesium and other nutrients can be one of the causes for anxiety.

Balance diet is A good way to go,it works for me.Not alot of process food.

foods rich in magnesium—whole grains, nuts, beans, seeds, fish, avocados, and leafy green vegetables

Foods Rich in Zinc 
raw oysters 
whole grain cereals 
wheat germ squash and pumpkin 
peanut butter dark meat turkey dried beans and lentils, tahini, plain yogurt, pot roast, eggs, and whole wheat bread.


----------

